

Twitter is down - gauravsc
http://status.twitter.com/

======
sheckel
I get this fantastically helpful error page:

Title: Twitter / <%= reason.capitalize %>

Twitter is currently down for <%= reason %>.

We expect to be back in <%= deadline %>. For more information, check out
Twitter Status. Thanks for your patience!

------
iag
Wow, Google Talk and Twitter both go down in the same morning? Crazy!

What's next? EC2 data center power issue?

